# Spain criminal record certificate (pcc)



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi All- 

I have applied for CRIMINAL RECORD CERTIFICATE (PCC) Spain by post but unfortunately, there has not been any response. 

Does anyone know here if there is an email address I can write and enquire? 

The phone numbers and Indian embassy has been of no help so far. 
I need that for Australia immigration. I am currently in India. 

I have thoroughly checked ministry of justice website but no luck.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have applied for CRIMINAL RECORD CERTIFICATE (PCC) Spain by post but unfortunately, there has not been any response.
> 
> ...


Do you mean a Certificado de Antecedentes Penales?

You can apply online - Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes I have already applied. Just want to know how to contact to get an update on my application...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Yes I have already applied. Just want to know how to contact to get an update on my application...


Do you know for sure that it has been received? Has the payment been taken?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

This is a contact form from the link I gave you. Try that.

Atención al ciudadano: 902 007 214 - 91 837 22 95 - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi - Yes, I am positive since I sent it using DHL and I have the delivery receipt aswell. Also payment has been accepted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi - Yes, I am positive since I sent it using DHL and I have the delivery receipt aswell. Also payment has been accepted.


Have you tried the contact form I gave you?


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks, Yes I did and got the confirmation today that the document has been shipped but unfortunately by local post and no tracking number to track.


----------



## anshmilan (Aug 6, 2018)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi - Yes, I am positive since I sent it using DHL and I have the delivery receipt aswell. Also payment has been accepted.


Hello, i am from India and i also need Criminal Certificate from Spain as i intend to apply for Canada Permanent Residency. Regarding the payment, did you made a wire transfer using an Indian bank. Also how did your bank ensured that correct amount was deposited into the Ministry of Justice A/C as the intermediarie bank would charge a certain unknown amount from the wire transfer amount.


----------

